# When will my cat leave his litter tray and head outside?



## zaarin_2003 (Feb 27, 2008)

Our cat uses his litter tray fine... however, we'd like him to start going outside. He's 6 or 7 and has had a previous owner (although we have no idea what went on there), so presumably may have had access to a garden before.

We've had him for a month now.

Do we just remove his tray? I'm not sure that he wont just urinate in the corner of our house where the tray was, which he did once when we were cleaning it. Or do we move his tray outside? Our concern with that is that there is another cat which we've had some problems with entering our house through the cat flap. Also, given the current weather in England - wont the litter just get washed away?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

If he uses his litter tray fine why not just keep it? is there a reason why you dont want a litter tray in the house? there are some good quality catlitters around to keep mess and smells away.


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

well it would probably be a good idea to wait until the weather improves no sensible cat will go out in what we've got here!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

minnie said:


> well it would probably be a good idea to wait until the weather improves no sensible cat will go out in what we've got here!


Lol, ours do! But I'd never describe them as sensible.

We moved our litter tray outside when ours were ill and the smell was getting to much, they didn't seem to mind so it's stayed out there ever since, in a sheltered area of course.

They have moved onto the garden now though, rain or shine they'll do it between the flowers.  I'd recommend trying to keep them doing it in the litter tray as it's a pain in the arse to have to dig it out the garden everyday!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Doing it in a litter tray solves an awful lot of neighbour problems!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Matt, maybe try just sitting at the door with him,don't encourage him to go out,allow him to realise that he can and assure him that he's safe if he does(assuming he is)The cat that you've had probs with,could be a problem for your lad either on sight or through the other cats smell?And as you say it's very early days yet and you don't know what his past was,slowly,slowly as the saying goes-he and you will get there


----------



## Helenridley (Mar 6, 2008)

our cats were smelling out the house with the litter trey, so we put it outside with a cover on it and put them in it frequently thoughout the day. They soon got the jist of it!. Although we were a comedy sketch - one of us potsing the cats in turn through the cat flap, and the other one of us outside, ready to recieve the posted cat and chuck them into the litter tray!

Who ever said cats were dull??!!!


----------

